# Fecal transplant / HPI



## tomtom28 (Mar 18, 2011)

```

```
Has anyone tried this or know anyone who has? Did it work? Getting to the point where I'm seriously considering doing this.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I bet you haven't tried flavonoids...


----------



## tomtom28 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! Hmm i haven't tried them yet. I will try anything though!! Are they a dietary supplement. What is a good source of flavanoids.


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

tomtom28 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Hmm i haven't tried them yet. I will try anything though!! Are they a dietary supplement. What is a good source of flavanoids.


Yeah, I'll bite... where would one get them, how would I know how to dose them, will they shrink my pee pee.... what else should I know?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have used one called Provex CV since 1998 and have been pretty well free of D since the end of 1999. The Naturopath in my condo says they commonly use bioflavonoids to treat inflammation. I guess doctors ,don't read the same reports. The ingredients in the Provex include grape seed and skin, gingko biloba, quercetin, bilberry and resveritol, along with some factors that, according to the patent info, at least triple the absorbency. You can get all of those ingredients at the local vitamin store. (I prefer to let others do the mixing and testing, but that is just me.). In any case, there was a study out of the London Hospital from last century that found blood platelets involved in colon inflammation developing the same shape and aggregation behaviors as those involved in cholesterol accumulation. Since the Provex does affect this aggregation--which otherwise is worsened by the presence of adrenaline, excreted in times of stress--that would seem to be the mechanism by which it has stopped my problem. (As far as this discussion is concerned, this platelet problem has nothing to do with cholesterol levels.) Dosage of the Provex is two caps a day and so far it hasn't effected my pee-pee; but it has been a great benefit to me in treating, cholesterol buildups, eliminating my bowel and digestive disorders, clearing brain fog, and generally improving circulation. And you can combine it with other therapies, always remembering that both gingko and grape can be mild blood thinners. Bringing this back to your original question, there has been at least one person on the Board who has used the fecal transplant with some success; but I do think he was facing a second treatment, so you might want to do a search for that.On a related note, in the health feed on this site, there was reference to the consumption of red wine, produce and green tea--all sources of flavonoids--in protecting the colon against cancer.Mark


----------



## tomtom28 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Mark. I'm going to do some research into it and give it a try. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

tomtom28 said:


> Thanks for your reply Mark. I'm going to do some research into it and give it a try. Thanks for your advice.


Been going through these threads like crazy...can't find anywhere to buy it but Ebay and it is not listed there currently....have a site?


----------



## Tracy54a (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes I have just had it done. Results are very promising. See my story at http://thepowerofpoo.blogspot.com/


----------



## mommyof3 (Sep 21, 2009)

I did the home infusion due to reoccurring cdiff for 7 months. They did cure the cdiff(wish I had done them sooner), but I've been left with many other issues which started during my infection. Worked better than any other antibiotic prescribed!I would not hesitate to do them again, if need be. I spoke directly with the clinic in Australia and was told they do them for many patients with ibs as well. Really quite a simple procedure, a lot less scary than it seems. You must be sure to have your donor tested and follow the protocol.


----------

